# [FUTURE-GENTOO] - graficzny instalator

## arsen

Na stronie jednego z developerów można sciągnąć graficzny instalator dla gentoo oraz popatrzeć na screenshoty.

Wiadomo że wyjadacze i tak nie zamienią starego tekstowego sposobu instalacji na graficzny   :Smile: , warto jednak  zobaczyć jak to ma wyglądać:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~agaffney/gli/

----------

## qermit

graficzna instalacja (jak dla mnie) odpada, bo nie ma się pełnej kontroli. Idzie się z góry wyznaczoną ścieżką, ma się klapki na oczach jak koń - coś dla początkujących.

----------

## endel

Tez chyba nie skorzystam w razie instalacji, choc przyznam ze instalator sensownie pomyslany - wlasciwie daje kontrole na kazdym etapie instalacji. To KDE w extra packages to ma byc binarka???Last edited by endel on Tue Mar 15, 2005 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoshi314

gdyby to bylo cos w rodzaju knoppixa z dolaczonymi stage'ami i (przynajmniej tymi niezbednymi) distfiles to bym sie na to zgodzil  :Very Happy: 

ale tak czar pryska :/

----------

## galimedes

Hm instalator "róbta co kceta" takimi zasadami rzadzi się open source ale trzeba się zastanowić kto skorzysta jeśli stawianie sytemu to jakies hm 12 godzin więc jaki sens ale skoro ktoś ma korzystać free to go  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## arsen

ano, widocznie jest zapotrzebowanie na to więc jest robione  :Smile: 

----------

## Prompty

hmmmm nie wiem jak teraz wyglada instalacja bo instalowalem dwa lata temu no i rok temu na innej stacji ... ale przydaloby sie na poczatku wprowadzenie parametrow ... a potem niech sobie chula dwa dni stage1 . wpisywanie w konsoli stuffu a poatm czekanie czy sie skompiluje nie jest najbardziej efektywne .

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm...  ustawianie make.conf - miodzio. ale sam instalator chyba troche zbyt rozbudowany. spodziewalem sie raczej ladnej graficznej nakladki na emerge

----------

## rampage7

grunt by był wybór. widocznie potrzeba takeigo instalatora. Ja wolałebym wdszystko klepać jak dotychczas spod konsoli, ale mieć jednocześnie dostęp do firefoxa i komunikatora  :Smile: 

choc z drugiej strony wolałbym by się skupili np. nad obsługą przez livecd neostrady i podobnych usług w innych krajach oferowanych na tym samym poronionym sprzęcie

----------

## Pepek

Dla bardziej newbie jest to dobra sprawa, tym bardziej, że instalator ten jest w porządku i naprawdę umożliwia szybkie ustawienie wielu rzeczy. (Ustawianie make.conf włącznie z opisami flag USE wyglądają cool).

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## dimril

heh - no fajnie, fajnie - tylko szkoda ze dowiaduje sie o czyms takim w tydzien za pozno... :] i tak lecialem na stage3 wiec wiele moze sam nie ustawialem, ale i tak sie nameczylem (w koncu pierwszy raz) ale wreszcie udalo sie dojsc do ladu z dzwiekiem i praktycznie zostala instalacja programow codziennego i mniej codziennego uzytku  :Very Happy:  zaczyna mnie sie to podobac, a winda odchodzi do lamusa...

a co do tej graficznej instalki - kto wie, moze to powiekszy grono uzytkownikow gentoo?

----------

## arsen

co tak ostatnio spamuja z tego izraela....

----------

## yoshi314

moze i jest cool, ale nie pozwala na zainstalowanie innego kernela niz te wymienione. osobiscie wolalbym zeby gentoo-livecd bylo knoppixowate, z dolaczoym ilustrowanym handbookiem.

----------

## Gogiel

Ja bym chcial, zeby zostalo tak jak teraz, tylko zeby dodali Xy (i jakies podstawowe programy do nich).

Bo uzywanie links spod konsoli nie jest tym co tygryski lubia najbardziej.

----------

## totencham

To może od razu zaimplementować zmodyfikoanego "Yasta"  :Laughing:   ? Instalator to dobry pomysł, świat, razem z gentoo, próbuje iść do przodu, a tryb graficzny jest zdecydowanie bardziej przyszłościowy, niż konsola. Przejście do trybu graficznego jest logicznym krokiem w ewolucji programu. Osobiście nie znam programu, który był graficzny, a potem stał się tekstowy (pomijam aaquake2 i inne tekstowe counter strike'i - wiadomo czemu).

----------

## miscz

Mi pomysl bardzo sie podoba. Wiekszosc rzeczy jakie robi sie podczas standardowej instalacji mozna spod takiego graficznego instalatora wyklikac i oszczedza on duzo bezmyslnego wklepywania z handbooka. Zastanawiam sie tylko, co bedzie, jesli np. jakis program nie zechce sie skompilowac, sypnie sie albo czlowiek bedzie chcial zrobic cos niezbyt przewidzianego przez instalator. Mimo wszystko nie moge sie doczekac, zeby zobaczyc ten instalator w akcji (chociaz pewnie troche to potrwa, bede musial jakos zepsuc Gentoo do tego stopnia, ze nie obedzie sie bez reinstalki  :Wink: ).

----------

## zieloo

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zastanawiam sie tylko, co bedzie, jesli np. jakis program nie zechce sie skompilowac, sypnie sie albo czlowiek bedzie chcial zrobic cos niezbyt przewidzianego przez instalator.

 

Będzie opcja: Przejdz do konsoli:)

M.in dlatego graficzny instalator nie jest zbyt udanym pomysłem (nie daje mozliwosci manewru), co wiecej - jeszcze bardziej "oglupia" (ludzie spisuja komendy prosto z handbooka?...). Delikwent, ktory postawi sobie meta-dystrybucje w taki sposob bedzie czegos podobnego oczekiwal podczas procesu konfiguracji/dodawania i aktualizacji oprogramowania... Wiecie o czym mowie?

Ktos powyzej wspomnial o reinstalce? Mozesz mi wytlumaczyc (najlepiej podaj 3 powody, dla ktorych bys to zrobil) w jakim celu "reinstalowac" Linuxa? Nie chce niczego zarzucac autorowi tych slow, ale niech to jeszcze raz przemysli:)

Pozdrawiam wszystkich na polskim forum! :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

jak dla mnie idealnym rozwiazaniem bylo by cos takiego: graficzny instalator a wewnatrz niego osadzone miniconsole z opcja resizowania, laczy wygode GUI jak i mozliwosci konsoli bo zawsze kiedy chcesz cos zrobic recznie przechodzisz do konsoli ( w ktorej tak btw sa wyswietlane na biezaco wyniki konkretnych kroków)

ktos moze powiedziec ze zawsze moge sie na konsole tekstowa przelaczyc...no wlasnie przelaczyc....lepiej bylo by miec to wszystko w jednym  :Smile: )))

----------

## Prompty

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ktos powyzej wspomnial o reinstalce? Mozesz mi wytlumaczyc (najlepiej podaj 3 powody, dla ktorych bys to zrobil) w jakim celu "reinstalowac" Linuxa? Nie chce niczego zarzucac autorowi tych slow, ale niech to jeszcze raz przemysli:)
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich na polskim forum!

 

hmmmm szanowny panie kolego nawet openbsd dopuszcza "flag day event"  :Smile: )

- drugi powod ... portage sie krzaczy ( co akurat mozna powolutku jakos sobie radzic )

- jak z kazdym systemem zdarza sie problem ktory wszytko unieruchamia i nie wiadomo co z tym zrobic a miejsce na dysku sie marnuje ( vide https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307363.html )

<edit>

-bo mozna , reinstall linux'a to nie reinstall windows , nie statruje sie od zera :] 

</edit>

----------

## miscz

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Będzie opcja: Przejdz do konsoli:)
> 
> M.in dlatego graficzny instalator nie jest zbyt udanym pomysłem (nie daje mozliwosci manewru), co wiecej - jeszcze bardziej "oglupia" (ludzie spisuja komendy prosto z handbooka?...). Delikwent, ktory postawi sobie meta-dystrybucje w taki sposob bedzie czegos podobnego oczekiwal podczas procesu konfiguracji/dodawania i aktualizacji oprogramowania... Wiecie o czym mowie?

 

Wiekszosc rzeczy opisanych w Gentoo handbooku jest wyjatkowo uniwersalna. Oczywiscie trzeba wiedziec, co sie robi, wybrac pare rzeczy samemu, ale wszystko ogranicza sie do przeczytania handbooka i wyboru tego co nam pasuje - wiekszosc takich wyborow jest tam opisane. Instalacji Gentoo dwa razy w moim zyciu. Pierwsz kiedy bylem n00bem (w sumie ciagle nim jestem, ale nie robie glupich bledow jak wtedy  :Razz: ), drugi kiedy juz wiedzialem czego chce i trzeba bylo troche pogrzebac i mimo, ze wtedy handbook juz nie starczal, to i tak uwazam fora za czesc oficjalnego manuala i wszystko poszlo dosc gladko.

 *Quote:*   

> Ktos powyzej wspomnial o reinstalce? Mozesz mi wytlumaczyc (najlepiej podaj 3 powody, dla ktorych bys to zrobil) w jakim celu "reinstalowac" Linuxa? Nie chce niczego zarzucac autorowi tych slow, ale niech to jeszcze raz przemysli:)
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich na polskim forum!

 

przypadkowe rm -rf jakiegos waznego katalogu ("been there, done that"  :Wink: )

i czemu trzy powody? powiedzialem, ze trzeba zrobic cos naprawde niezwyklego, zeby zepsuc Gentoo o.O

----------

## zieloo

Ok - byc moze źle Cie zrozumialem, wybacz w takim razie.

Co do rm -rf / to nie dalej jak pare dni temu wlasnie to zrobilem:P

PozdrawiamLast edited by zieloo on Thu Mar 17, 2005 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zieloo

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - drugi powod ... portage sie krzaczy ( co akurat mozna powolutku jakos sobie radzic )
> 
> - jak z kazdym systemem zdarza sie problem ktory wszytko unieruchamia i nie wiadomo co z tym zrobic a miejsce na dysku sie marnuje ( vide https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307363.html )
> ...

 

Portage dziala syfiasto to prawda (co nie zmienia faktu, ze m.in. wlasnie dla niego postawilem sobie Gentoo, 'oryginalne' porty mnie nie bawia), jesli to jest powod do 'reinstala', to gratuluje. Wybrales taka-a-taka dystrybucje, z takimi-a-takimi wadami/zaletami, wiec musisz (powinienes) to zaakceptowac. (btw: pojawilo sie sporo pomyslow na zmiane sposobu dzialania portage'a, byc moze jakis ulepszenie zostanie w niedlugim czasie zastosowane).

Oczywiscie, moze sie zdarzyc, ze system odmawia posluszenstwa. Wiadomo jednak, ze: "90% wszystkich bledow komputerowych powstaje miedzy klawiatura a krzeslem"[wolne tlumaczenie z angielskiego]...

A jesli "nie wiadomo, co z czymś zrobic", to... Ten link nie potwierdza twojego zdania (gosciu mial problem(y), ktore jednak wynikały z braku pewnych informacji o systemie/braku doswiadczenia i nie prowadzily do koniecznosci przeinstalowywania calego OS'a). BTW: Grzebanie w skryptach startowych to niezła zabawa typu 'change & fix it'  :Smile: .

----------

## Prompty

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage dziala syfiasto to prawda (co nie zmienia faktu, ze m.in. wlasnie dla niego postawilem sobie Gentoo, 'oryginalne' porty mnie nie bawia), jesli to jest powod do 'reinstala', to gratuluje. Wybrales taka-a-taka dystrybucje, z takimi-a-takimi wadami/zaletami, wiec musisz (powinienes) to zaakceptowac. (btw: pojawilo sie sporo pomyslow na zmiane sposobu dzialania portage'a, byc moze jakis ulepszenie zostanie w niedlugim czasie zastosowane).
> 
> 

 

point made  :Smile:  ... ale w portage'u i tak brakuje troche "flexibility"

co do drugiego(albo trzeciego) punktu to ciagle walcze na moim desktopie z tym gownem ... chociaz sprawa w pewien spsob dotyczy albo portage'u albo prelinka :}

przy gentoo za duzo jest automatycacji (kochane etc-update, env-update, rc-update, emerge ) co ma swoje dobre i zle strony.

----------

## zieloo

A przy okazji etc-update jest jednym z tych elementow, ktore zle zastosowane pozostawiaja system w stanie, ze tak powiem, 'wzglednej nieuzywalnosci'. (Kiedys byłem przekonany, ze opcja '-3' sluzy do czegos odwrotnego - powstał pretekst do pogrzebania w /etc:P). 

Co do 'flexibility' - przemilczmy...

[OT: A przy okazji, ciekawi mnie czy ktos z was probowal w jakis sposob przyspieszac dzialanie portage?]

----------

## Prompty

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT: A przy okazji, ciekawi mnie czy ktos z was probowal w jakis sposob przyspieszac dzialanie portage?]

 

tylko tyle https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306218.html rozmowa stala sie bardzo OT ;]

moze wroce na tory : jestem za graficznym instalatorem :]

----------

## arsen

jeśli komuś sie nie podoba automatyzacja skryptów zawsze może rezcnie wszystko robić, nie widze problemu.

Co do etc-update i narzekania na niego....jest przecież swietny zamiennik jego dispatch-conf.

----------

## Strus

Ja tam wole tradycyjny sposób, bo przynajmniej wiem co się dzieje. A przy graficznym to jak się kliknie to tak naprawdę nie wiadomo jak ten przycisk jest oprogramowany i czy wszystko poszło dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## zieloo

Tez racja.

----------

## sofcik

Jeśli gentoo instaluje się 1 lub 2 razy na 5 lat to jakie ma znaczenie czy zrobicie to w konsoli czy graficznym instalatorze. Aż tak to przyjemne jest wstukiwanie komend  :Wink:  ? Jak dla mnie mieć 'jeszcze' jedną możliwość poza milionem innych to tylko '+' dla gentoo  :Smile: . Tak czy siak mnie to nie przeszkadza.... 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

